# Conversion my tuk tuk to electric?



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Sam,
I try to write in your language, so you understand me.

You are a great man, you are living in Cambodia and thinking about the Air pollution and impact of using oil. 

To Start with try to see if you can get a Prius motor and battery from the junk yard. That may be a good start for you. I don't know if the Prius controller is generic. Someone in this forum may be able to confirm this.

48V may not enough to run a tuk tuk. You need at least 72V battery system. 

I really do not want to discourage you, but it is going to be very expensive for you to convert it to Electric Tuk tuk. 



Buddha_Wagon said:


> Hello
> 
> I am sam from cambodia. Sorry for my english if hard understand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Sam
I will give a different viewpoint

You want to do this 
You can do what need
I would look for 12v or 24v DC motors - you need a continuously rated one - not a starter motor

One possible way to go would be to have the electric motor and the petrol engine
You would have to de-clutch the petrol engine when you ran the electric,
Use the petrol for acceleration and the electric for constant speed
In that case you may not need a controller

If you want to lose the petrol engine then you will need a controller - you should be able to find a cheap controller at about 48v
(don't worry about the motor voltage - the controller steps the voltage down)

Then comes the expensive part - Batteries

How far do you travel each day?
Do you go home for lunch?

A "Charging Station" is simply a battery charger - mine cost $140 - and most of that was the "automation" (the thing that switches it off when I'm full)

The Prius is a hybrid it uses the petrol engine to charge its batteries
This is much much more expensive than simply using the mains power to charge your batteries


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

What is your budget?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Sam
A good way to start should be identified few electric vehicle in your country. Maybe start to search for scrap/used electric forklift, golf cart, scooter and use their parts.
48v systems should be a good start. You can put battery under the rear trailer and connect the motorcycle with wires.


----------



## Buddha_Wagon (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello and thank you so much for replies!

I no think can buy motor for Prius because very big for tuk tuk. I mean that want to change out or put system similar Prius to use gasoline and battery power for more comfortable and save air contamination.

Money I think expensive yes but I can save money for future. Gasoline expensive Cambodia, 1 liter is $1.25 usd, and use many liter everyday work. If I can use less gasoline and save even 1 liter 2 liter in one day I happy.

I thinking you are right Duncan I want keep engine gas with moto and put engine electric on tuk tuk but problem of charge the battery. I driving lot because tour guide and sometime 30km for one family take to places and take many family every day. I think battery not possible make go for that far so I want make like Prius car because battery help save gas but no plug necessary for use. 

I have question you say continuous motor? What is the meaning? Does mean the motor run one rotation speed? I want to use for many speed for drive if is possible.

And for "de-clutch" meaning changing gear 1 2 3 4? My moto no clutch and change automatic so is this not possible for electric conversion? 

Busy day I think go 100 km and not busy day go 60 km.

I eating day by day my wife bring me food by using bicycle.

For tuk tuk I want spend maximum $650 usd but I like spend less if possible. Part I can make and buy secondhand to make price go down.

For electricity vehicle in my country there is not so much. Only bicycle and Prius Toyota use electricity power and everything use diesel fuel for gasoline. That is why I am not smart with electricity because nobody cambodia understand electricity haha.

Thank you so much for reply I am read again and again to make sure understand perfect.

Samnang Chea


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

If you can't recharge the battery (no plug in), there would be no fuel saved in having an electric motor. If you can afford to buy lots of solar panels you could make your own plug-in to recharge the batteries, then electric power would be good.

From my understanding, many tuk-tuk use 2 stroke engines.
If you have one of those, then switching to a 4 stroke will save a lot of fuel and less pollution. There was a direct-injection conversion for 2 strokes that I've read was very popular for tuk-tuk's, as it was cheaper than new 4 stroke engine and it improved pollution similiar to the 4 stroke engine.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

_I thinking you are right Duncan I want keep engine gas with moto and put engine electric on tuk tuk but problem of charge the battery. I driving lot because tour guide and sometime 30km for one family take to places and take many family every day. I think battery not possible make go for that far so I want make like Prius car because battery help save gas but no plug necessary for use. _ 

Not going to be able to do that
What you can do is keep the petrol motor and use the electric for as long as you have battery power
Then go back to the petrol engine 

_I have question you say continuous motor? What is the meaning? Does mean the motor run one rotation speed? I want to use for many speed for drive if is possible._
A starter motor is not intended to be used for a long period - 10 seconds or so
That is an "intermittent use" motor
Continuous use is just that - operating for a long time

All motors have limits - normally temperature - so they can operate continuously at one power level and for a short period at a higher level

Look at the motor bearings - starter motors have plain bearings - if the motor is to work for a long time it will have ball or roller bearings


_And for "de-clutch" meaning changing gear 1 2 3 4? My moto no clutch and change automatic so is this not possible for electric conversion? _
If you are using the electric motor you do not want the petrol engine to be going as well
If you have a centrifugal clutch this will not be a problem as the petrol engine will be disengaged when the petrol engine is not going

_Busy day I think go 100 km and not busy day go 60 km._

That is a long distance - it can be done on electric but the batteries will cost far too much
If you are using the electric motor part time you can use it to impress the tourists - and then go back to the petrol
If you start with some batteries you can add others later

_
For tuk tuk I want spend maximum $650 usd but I like spend less if possible. Part I can make and buy secondhand to make price go down.
_

Start by trying to find a motor that can keep you going on the level,
Even if you need to run your petrol engine to get up the hills - you can explain that to your customers - they will be impressed

If the motor is only just powerful enough then you won't need a controller

Then batteries
Car batteries will not work - if you flatten them you kill them very fast
The type of battery you need is expensive


----------



## z_power (Dec 17, 2011)

I'd consider electrifying "trailer" with two chinese hub motors and leaving hauling motorcycle as-is. Then you could drive longer distances with speed on petrol and when you have passengers/tourists in the back seat switch to electric only, so they don't feel noise and exhaust fumes. 
I guess two stronger bicycle kits would do but this is an uneducated guess after sleepless night...


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

OK, two questions:
1) Do you ever have a place to plug in. Like can you recharge the batteries overnight while you sleep?

2) How fast does this tuk tuk go? Does it ever go more than 30km/h?


----------



## Buddha_Wagon (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you again everyone for replies I have lot reading to do!

I have plug in my house and sleep at house for night and park tuk tuk. Cambodia have plug and sometime place for charge car battery for 3000 cambodia riel (maybe 3/4 of usd) but charging battery take long time I think and I need to use tuk tuk for instantly in the daytime.

I hope I understand correct and meaning that have to use electricity motor for that run for long time and not get hot? Car starting motor not possible then is right? 

I read about bearing in motor but I think I donot understand. I need use translation later I think sorry. 

Then for car battery no work also? What kind of battery can use then? In Cambodia only car battery and moto battery I can get for new. Other battery like small for iPhone is very expensive and very small. 

I thinking again you are right Duncan for need plug in for night and use gasoline for some time. I go battery store for see price and make big battery pack with car battery, but you say no use anyway, and costing $1000 usd! I think I can not affording so much but I like still.

My tuk tuk usually maximum speed going 60 to 70 kmh but that is fast for tuk tuk. I make braking system for my tuk tuk so I can stop more fast and safe but usual tuk tuk no more 40 kmh because no break on tuk tuk only moto have brake. Tourist like my tuk tuk because fast and save time and have safety so I want make better and save gas and more comfort. I forget say my moto is honda wave with 125cc gas engine. 

But for reason of make tuk tuk this way of course I want save some money and also want show tourist that cambodian not all lazy and we making things sometime but I like making moto build and nice machine. This very fun for me to try and want to make work because I like build machine. If machine also save money and make people happy with cambodia then I am happy to.



Thank you very much all for replies I am so grateful.


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

What you might do then is get a VW bug, and put some solar panels on it..oh wait that is a different thread.

What you might do then is build an electric motorbike, but keep the batteries in the trailer under the passengers. Then have a gasoline generator that will run to charge the batteries when you don't have passengers on board.
This way you use quiet clean electric power when taking tourists, but make noise and pollution when they are gone. It will not save a lot of money in fuel, but maybe you can charge more than other tuk-tuk's because you offer quiet ride. Put some solar panels on the roof of tuk-tuk too, even if no help, passengers like it, think you run on solar panels.

You can plug-in overnight and use that power until it runs out, and then switch to the generator, so get some savings from plug-in.

Car batteries will not last very long being treated in this way. 
You would want batteries that can be charged very quickly.
As with all EVs, it is always the batteries that are the problem and expense.
Lithium batteries would work well, just too expensive for Cambodian tuk-tuk.
Maybe you can find many battery-powered drills to use for batteries?


----------



## marklaken (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Sam,

Cool Idea - my wife and I went to Siem Reap last May and had so much fun riding in the tuk-tuks to all the temples. I am amazed at how well the little moped powered tuk-tuks do.

The driver on the moped with an empty trailer probably weigh under 225 Kg. Add two foreign tourists and the weight probably increases an additional 150 Kg.

Top speed should be in the 35-45 mph range. Some of those tuk-tuks really drive fast on rough dirt roads.

From what I witnessed, a clutch on the transmission is necessary - there was a lot of clutch slipping involved when you take a moped with a loaded 500 lb trailer from a dead stop to 25 mph.

Unfortunately, I think it will be really expensive to make your electric tuk-tuk. Even just the weight of standard car batteries to your tuk-tuk trailer may make it too heavy to drive easily - the little moped transmission and trailer suspension may be too lightweight to work well with a large pack of car batteries (six 12-volt car batteries will weigh almost 200 Kg).


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Im talking Hybrid.
Keep the smelly 2 stroke scooter as backup and put an electric rear axle from Unite Motor in the back.
http://www.unitemotor.com/en/contactmin.htm


----------



## Buddha_Wagon (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello and sorry for long time reply

Thank you everyone for reply and for very helpful words. I am very busy recently and working long time so take days for reply from me again.

The tuk tuk weight very heavy and sometime carrying 6 people more so maybe 400 kg tourist. My moto 100 kg, I am 51 kg, tuk tuk maybe 200 kg and tourist 400 kg so maybe 751 kg in total. I not know how much all battery and motor electricity kg but maybe 100 kg more weight I think? I spend time go Phnom Penh which is capital of cambodia and look for many things to try and build tuk tuk am want ask question good idea or no?

Find motor electricity moto. I not describe easy but motor look like the wheel inside in the middle and in back of moto. I read on vehicle plate and I think say volt is 36 and watt is 1000. I use conversion unit and say that horsepower is 1.3410. I Honda moto has power 9.3 horsepower so if this true I needing seven electricity motor? Seven motor and 1.3410 horsepower make 9.387 horsepower. If this is true I think not afford and make so easy because electricity moto is $300 usd for second hand and make tuk tuk with seven wheel looking very funny. My question can work with two motor okay you think? Only 2.6820 horsepower but maybe use gasoline making comfort and save little gasoline. I buy two electricity moto okay because discount price to $580 usd. Use two wheel for left and right and putting battery in front of tuk tuk.

Find battery. You say car battery no good because will brake fast, so I not look for battery for car like for Camry make by Toyota. I go shopping and I find very big battery for big truck use diesel come with 1 year guarantee and I think very strong because truck use diesel more strong then Camry and small car. The number say 12v 80ah 950cca 1160ca. Camry battery saying 12v 450cca 560ca, so diesel battery much stronger right? But very expensive costing $193 usd even get discount! 

So I think working though for $1000 usd because moto electricity use controller too that's right? 

Please let me know very excited for making tuk tuk with electricity. I get ride in Prius car and very quiet and comfort can not even hearing gasoline engine! Thank you everyone help me so far!

Samnang Chea


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Sam
Your Honda has 9Hp at full throttle and maximum speed,
Two of those motors should move you along OK on the level - you may need to use the Honda to help on hills

Those motors will need controllers - you can probably get them at the same time
If they are the type I'm thinking they won't work at all without the correct controllers

Battery
Don't buy that battery - It won't last any longer than a car battery

The problem is that battery and a car battery are intended to start an engine
They can put out a lot of power for a short time
But they are designed to be kept fully charged (by the vehicle alternator)
They are made with very thin plates of lead

If you discharge them the plates warp 
You can sometimes ruin on of those batteries with a single discharge to low levels
And five discharges will kill most of them

You need batteries that are designed to be discharged
Here they would be used in a Golf Cart

If you move away from Lead Acid batteries - then you may have more luck

LapTop computers have batteries that can be used
Do you have access to a lot of old Laptop batteries?
You would need to strip them down and sort out the good batteries


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

They have Prius in Cambodia?


----------



## Buddha_Wagon (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you for replies again so much!

I see with battery then is different design than normal battery car and truck using that is right? We have battery for laptop computer here but is not last long time and lot of money. I think maybe I must buy battery from thai or vietnam for use of electricity small car. They have but I hear lot of money and hard find. 

For using motor electricity there price of $580 having controller with motor. Having battery to but battery is very small so no last over 5 km maybe the owner of shop say to me for use tuk tuk. I try explain design of motor. Motor is use for electricity moto. Small motorcyle so you not go very far is necessary. The controller use like gasoline moto grip and twist to make power. When twist controller give more electricity to back wheel where electricity motor turn and make moto go. Hard for explaining but I use one electricity moto here and is very comfort and have power very good even only 1000 w. I think working for tuk tuk it can maybe for a little. Now I need finding battery or can not make tuk tuk 

Yes we have Prius in Cambodia very popular car and have many. I ride taxi car to feel Prius and very quiet. I like very much and think very good car I hope I can make my tuk tuk like Prius comfort someday. 

Thank you everyone I feel I have learn very much from reading! I am very humble for give thank you to everyone it help me so much!

Samnang Chea


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes batteries are always the expense problem.

If you have lots of Prius there, can you find wrecked ones from junkyard and take the battery from them? They can recharge very quickly.


----------



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

I was going to suggest the Prius battery, also. IF he can find a junkyard battery, and, can re-configure it to his needed voltage and whrs, he might get enough cells to have 2 sets of battery for the Tuk Tuk, Change during the day from the low battery to one that was set charging when he left home in the morning. 

It would take some creating of a swap out quickly and securely as possible. Put the battery under the passenger, and access should be fairly easy. 

Just plan everything out before starting to build.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

It is pretty clear that this can be done, the question is what is the best way to do it.

http://green.autoblog.com/2014/08/22/drive-an-electric-tuk-tuk-from-india-to-london/

http://etuktuk.com/

I would imagine that there is a lot of traffic and slow moving operation, so it would work best in that situation.

You have to do it right though, and that might be difficult. Especially if you want to touch the petrol engine of the motorbike. How many days or weeks will it be out of service and not able to make money?

Some suggestions:

1. Find out if you can buy an electric tuk tuk/motorcycle/scooter or what it would take to import one from China. This would be the simplest, but also most expensive option.

2. Talk to a local university engineering dept to see if they would offer advice or could help in the conversion.

3. Put a sign up in your tuk tuk about what you want to do and get donations from many different people to help pay for the correct technology in a few months. Say you want to prove to the doubters that it can't be done and what the benefits will be.  Even go on-line and do it.

4. Offer full day, flat rate prices for tourists once you get it converted. Offer an authentic Cambodian experience, at either the popular sites, or the places only locals know about. Including some options if it is raining outside. You will be their personal driver for the day. This way you will know the route ahead of time, and it will be easier than competing with all the other drivers for short trip fares. 



You need to use lithium batteries for this kind of application. Solar panels to help charge it during the day would be a good thing as well, but that is more difficult to find the right 72V solar panel(s) and charge controller. You will need a switch to disconnect the solar system to be able to charge from the plug at night.
I would go with a 72V motor and 72V battery pack. You will be able to find the controller and other electrical components for a 72V system.



















Here is how you wire up multiple 12V battery packs. But keep in mind that LiFePO4 battery voltages are not always 12V. Just make sure that the battery charger you get and the motor controller can handle the voltage range.

This one will not work with LiFePO4 packs, but is an example of what you need. http://www.zenid.com/controller.htm










Get some more information here:
http://zenid10.wordpress.com/category/3-components-specs/

I'm not sure if I am right with my recommendation of 72V or if 40Ah batteries would be enough range for your situation and usage day after day. Maybe someone else can do the math. (The less you drain the batteries, the longer they last) But bigger batteries are more expensive. Even the small 40Ah ones aren't cheap. There are also a lot of little parts that will add up. Wires to connect the batteries, a waterproof battery box, fuses, charger, plugs, etc... Just keep that in mind when making a budget for this project.

http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=CA40FI

Good luck


----------



## Buddha_Wagon (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank again replies very much everyone! I am very thankful.

For junkyard I having look up google to understand word. We no have cambodia junkyard the place old car go and sitting right? We having place that buy old car part and sell again for profit and keep in shop for customer when come fix car. I no more in phnom penh but siem reap no place selling battery of Prius. Is hard because people like that no honest and selling all kinds of part that broken already and low quality so afraid buy from them. I rather buy part like battery from US, Japan, Korea but no used cambodia. Is not good buy expensive part like that here very risk.

Caps18 thank you very much for picture and detail! I must reading a lot now! 

I see tuk tuk but costing $6,500 usd! Very pretty good idea but I thinking expensive! I have car Camry make by Toyota, year is 1991 and car was $2,500 usd so I think maybe people crazy spend $6,500 for tuk tuk! I using Camry sometime for tour is customer paying more but not so much because Camry using so much gasoline so must charging much more money when people asking even 8 km and using 1 liter! Sometime like air condition so sometime foreigner willing pay high for comfort it depending situation.

I am apologize must returning work. Many khmer like rest long time lunch time but I liking make work and earn extra money because if rest and no work no money. 

Thank you

Samnang Chea


----------

